# My Baby Girl (Cuddles)



## MggsRabbitry (Nov 30, 2008)

My Little homegrown Girl died a couple of weeks ago. It still hurts! I had hand raised her because all of her litter mates died, she was a year old on Oct 8th. I loved her so much, she wasn't like my other bunnies, she was like my child! She was a little cutie with a great personality and loved to snuggle hence the name. I love you Cuddles, sweet dreams, I know that you will always be alive in my memory and heart and I wil never forget you. Bye Baby Girl. 




















This is her as a baby


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Nov 30, 2008)

What a beautiful girl! I am so very sorry you lost her so young. Losing a bun is always hard, but its even harder when you lose one as young as she was.

Binkie free, little Cuddles, and know that your are forever loved!!:rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## MggsRabbitry (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks, she was a year 1 month and 3 days old when she died, very young, I wish I would have had longer with her, I am so sad but at the same time she isn't suffering anymore which helps ease the pain!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. Whether they are with us for a long or short time, it's never easy to lose one of our fur babies. We just lost Mr. B on Friday and Cmdr Bun-Bun five months to the day--they will always be in our hearts. Take care.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 5, 2008)

she's such a beatiful gal!





x


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, what a beautiful bunny.


----------

